# Help a noob choose a grill (Now with PHOTOS)



## kidsmoke

Just bought a house and I'm looking forward to being able to grill.  Currently living in a condo, in Northern Va and I'm not allowed to have a grill on my balcony.  I'd prefer to get one unit for grilling/smoking if thats possible? I'm single, no children.  So most of the time it'll just be me and a buddy that lives a few miles away.  However the house has alot of deck, including a covered deck with outdoor fireplace on the back of the house so I'll probably entertain often. After reading through a bunch of posts here and on other sites I've narrowed it down to the following options. 

1.  Brinkmann Smoke n Pit Professional 

or

2.  WSM and a Weber performer or Weber 22 1/2 One touch gold.

I'd really prefer 1 "do it all unit" if such a thing exists.  So if I'm just cooking for myself, I could grill up a steak and some veggies.  Was thinking you could grill over the firebox on the Brinkmann, however I've read so much in the past few days that it might have been another grill. Suggestions?


----------



## Greg Rempe

Hey Kidsmoke...welcome aboard!

CLICK here for a good thread on Weber v Brinkman.

It is my thought that a WSM and kettle would be money well spent.  You can use the WSM as a grill to if you break it down properly but between a gold one touch and a WSM you aint gonna see $500. Not to shabby for the years of service you'll get out of both!


----------



## YardBurner

Char-Griller!  

www.Char-Griller.com

Lowes has 'em.

Make sure to get the side fire box.


----------



## kidsmoke

Read through that thread, thats what convinced me to actually figure out what WSM stood for.  8-[ I did not realize you could grill right on the WSM.  If thats the case, I could start with that.  I would imagine that would serve me well and I may not even need to get anything else.  Which would leave more money for home stereo equipment.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Welcome kid.  Very informative guys here, just note that they are also
smart a$$'s.  Don't let any jokes bother you, and ask away.  There's no ill feelings on this board, just a bunch of jokers.

  I'd ask Larry Wolfe about grilling on the wsm.....I've never done it, 
and I grill a lot more than smoke.

  If your budget is lean, I'd get a weber kettle grill with an ashcatcher.
It's possible to get good smoke flavor from those.

  I guess the main thing is what will you be cooking?  Plan on smoking
pork butts and beef briskets?


----------



## kidsmoke

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Char-Griller!
> 
> www.Char-Griller.com
> 
> Lowes has 'em.
> 
> Make sure to get the side fire box.



Thats the one with the side fire box that you can grill on.  I'll have to take a trip to my local Lowe's and check that out.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kidsmoke,

HERE is a good reference on how to grill on the WSM!  Hope it helps!


----------



## kidsmoke

Captain Morgan, I would like to get into smoking butts, brisket, ribs.  But I imagine most of the time I would be grilling.  Unless I become addicted to the smoking.


----------



## kidsmoke

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Kidsmoke,
> 
> HERE is a good reference on how to grill on the WSM!  Hope it helps!



Very helpful.  Until I got to the pictures of the steak and got distracted. But with the mods there, it would be pretty simple to grill on it and still be able to smoke when I wanted to.


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just a bunch of jokers.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I would try to get the weber kettle and the wsm.  Hope your budget can handle it.  Should run around 300 bucks for the combo.


----------



## BigGQ

I'm kinda in the same boat with Kidsmoke, but different.  Want a Charcol Smoker/Grill combination, but already own a nice gas grill.  I have a Weber Silver B gas grill, best gas grill I have ever owned, but not much for smoking.  Looking for a complimentary charcol grill to smoke and grill. 

I have cooked on a CharGriller, without the offset smoke box, several times and found it to be a quality cooker.  It holds temp long and steady, seems to be well built and moderately priced. Have thrown chunks in with the charcol and seen smoke rings and tasted smokey flavors.  Can only imagine how much better it would be with the offset. I'm am leaning towards buying one because it offers the versitility I'm looking for in a charcol grill/smoker combination.

I have also owned a Brinkman smoker bullet.  Tryed to grill with it, but not much luck.  Too little and not good temp control. Not knocking the Brinkman Smoker, have made some good que on it, but it was made for smoking, not grilling. I will agree, the WSM is a much better smoker. But again, that is what is made to do, smoke.

I will be cooking at Smoke On The Beach, in Myrtle Beach, SC, this weekend.  Several guys on the team are using WSM smokes to cook, including Larry.  Hopefully they will school me on the WSM and grilling. I will be evaluating and asking questions. I will wait to make my decision after consulting, with my soon to be new friends, this weekend. 

Will post my decision sometime next week, if you are interested.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Big G,

Larry will be able to tell you all you need to know about the WSM and grilling.  I have a Silver B gasser and a WSM...you won't find a better combo for backyard grilling, smoking and charcoal grilling.  Unless you get a GatorPit that is! :!:


----------



## YardBurner

If you're gonna get a Weber kettle, make sure to get the Gold.
The ash collection system alone is worth the price difference.

Plus the added features.
A hinged grate for adding fuel.
An additional handle (makes moving easier). And more.

Or step up to the Performer which offers gas assisted starting,
a work surface and onboard charcoal storage.

-YB


----------



## Guest

Make sure it's the 22.5 " too...The Weber Rotis only comes in this size.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

yep, get the 22 and a half, but pass on the Performer.  Get a weedburner for less money, and use it a lot more.


----------



## kidsmoke

Alot of good feedback.  Think I'll run by Lowes this weekend and check out the Char-griller before making my final decision. Looking forward to your feedback BigGQ.


----------



## Finney

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Alot of good feedback.  Think I'll run by Lowes this weekend and check out the Char-griller before making my final decision. Looking forward to your feedback BigGQ.


Amazon.com has been having the Char-griller in it's Friday sale the last two weeks.  Sorry I don't remember how much it was.  Check this Friday and see if it is back on sale.  :!:


----------



## jminion1

BGE or Primo ceramic grills would would be a good choice if you want only one grill. Great for grilling and does low and slow well also.
Jim


----------



## Ratman

Check out  Traeger grills.  http://www.traegerindustries.com  The best of both worlds.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Another big reason to go with Weber is the easy availability of replacement parts.  Most of what you need is at a store near you.  Can't say that for most brands.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Another big reason to go with Weber is the easy availability of replacement parts.  Most of what you need is at a store near you.  Can't say that for most brands.


And if it's not in the store you can call Weber and it will be there in a couple of day.  $5 fate rate shipping (unless it has change recently).


----------



## Griff

Finney said:
			
		

> $5 *fate *rate shipping (unless it has change recently).



Hey Finney

Remember the spelling police you pulled on me yesterday in "black or white" thread. Here's back at you buddy.   

Is there a spell checker on this board that I just can't find?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

well that's what Larry paid for his shipping...Fate Rate! :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney

Griff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5 *fate *rate shipping (unless it has change recently).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Finney
> 
> Remember the spelling police you pulled on me yesterday in "black or white" thread. Here's back at you buddy.
> 
> Is there a spell checker on this board that I just can't find?
> 
> Griff
Click to expand...

That's fine.  I know I spell like shit.  (Yes spell, not smell).
I point out the ones I think could be funny. :!:   And all of Bill's (Joker) that I see.  He used to police for that.  

And "No" on the spell checker. :-(


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well that's what Larry paid for his shipping...Fate Rate! :grin:  :grin:



"Fate Rate" is right on that one. #-o    The shipping company should seriously concider not charging him for this one. [-X   Or at least a greatly reduced rate. :!:


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> And all of Bill's (Joker) that I see.  He *used to* police for that.


Key words!  :!: Butt now.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

fftop:


----------



## Guest

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> fftop:


 :grin:  that 1st one's tough, eh?? Keep up the good work!  :!:


----------



## kidsmoke

Just got off the phone with the Grill Guys. I ordered the Weber One Touch Gold 22 1/2" for 119.99 and the WSM for 169.99.  Nice place, he asked if the One Touch was listing for 119 on the website, I told him no it was 129, he said he'd give it to me for 119.  Shipping free on WSM, only $14 on the One Touch. I was in a local store last weekend and the WSM was listed at 199 and they wouldn't price match.   So, now I have to figure out what I will be smoking this weekend.  =P~ This will be my first time using a smoker, gotta read up on how to use it now.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Way to go.  Dont forget the pics, LOTS of PICS!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Congrats Kid!!  You'll find all the help you need right here with both units! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Do you have a maximum budget / price?


----------



## Captain Morgan

You're going to be very popular in your neighborhood.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Oh boy.......this is gonna be great! :bored:


----------



## Finney

Good deal(s) Kidsmoke.  You won't be sorry you got either of those.


----------



## kidsmoke

Ok so I need to pick up a Chimney starter, starter cubes, Remote Thermometer, brinkman charcoal pan to use for water and heat resistant gloves.  Humphrey or Royal Oak Lump.  I'm in WV now, hopefully I can find this locally. Read about seasoning the grill. 

1. Do I need to season the smoker? Same method as I will use on the One Touch? (One chimney full allowed to burn completely through, clean grate, oil with Canola and burn a 2nd chimney through.)  

2. The only thing I'm not really finding on here is how much charcoal to use in the WSM.  Do I combo Kingsford and whatever Lump I find or go straight Lump?  And how do you determine how much to use?  

3. Being a Bronco's fan, why didn't I bet Larry on last Sundays game?   :razz:


----------



## Finney

I got a charcoal chimney locally cheaper than on amazon.com.  Bass Proshop is the cheapest place to find the Brinkman charcoal pan (that's the one you want).  The starter cubes are great.  Way better than newspaper.  You can buy welders gloves at Lowes or Home Depot if you can't find bbqing gloves at a good price.  Mine are actually for turkey frying from that Cajun Chef company (forget the name).


1. You don't really need to season the WSM or the kettle as long as you clean them good before using.  But if you would rather use a burn to remove the manufacturing oils, you certianly can do that.  

2. Charcoal amounts really depend on what you are cooking.  You usually what to just barely use a little more charcoal than you would need for however long you estimate you cook will take.  No need in wasting good charcoal, although the WSM will kill the coals pretty quick if you close the vents.  Either use straight lump or straight Kingsford.  I like lump better nut the deals I find on KF has me using it also.

The best info purely on the WSM is over at http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/.  The website is full of the best info you will find on the WSM.  The forum is very boring compared to this one, and here you get a better, more rounded view on BBQing.


----------



## kidsmoke

Thanks for the link Finney.  That helps alot.  Off to round up more equipment.


----------



## Finney

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Finney.  That helps alot.  Off to round up more equipment.


Just make sure you come back.  I don't want to be the one that made you go away. #-o


----------



## Finney

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......  The forum is very boring compared to this one, and here you get a better, more rounded view on BBQing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring?? Really??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokebored
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh....................................................... YES


----------



## kidsmoke

Grill and smoker have arrived.  Went to costco and loaded up on meat, however I think I made a mistake when I picked out my brisket.  They didn't have any out in cryovac so I picked one out that they had trimmed.  Problem is that it looks like they cut the point off.  woops.  Here are some pics I took.  I couldn't get the kettle legs all the way in.  I mean, they are in, just not hitting the kettle like the instructions show.  Gotta work on that in better daylight.  And possibly a major problem which I didn't notice until after I had it nearly assembled and flipped it over.  One of the handles is bent.  And on the inside of the kettle there's bare metal where the handle meets the unit.  Is this something I need to be concerned with at all?  Rather not have to ship it back. Sorry for the varying sizes...playing with Photobucket. :grin: 

















Bent Handle





Inside kettle


----------



## Guest

You have an outdoor fireplace??? I HATE you!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:   That bent handle looks pretty bad.  I'd call Weber's CS in the AM and see what they say.  They'll make it right for sure.


----------



## kidsmoke

The Joker said:
			
		

> You have an outdoor fireplace??? I HATE you!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:   That bent handle looks pretty bad.  I'd call Weber's CS in the AM and see what they say.  They'll make it right for sure.



Yep, that was the big selling point for me on the new house.  Covered deck with outdoor fireplace.  =D> I will give Weber a call, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Guest

*Very nice!*  Now, when you take pics of your cooks, you're gonna have ta frame them so that we see many different angles of that OUTDOOR FIREPLACE you have there..      Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## Greg Rempe

_*SWEET OUTDOOR FIREPLACE!!!!*_ =D>  =D>


----------



## YardBurner

Call Weber NOW!!!!!

They are open 24/7!!!
They fix.  They velly, velly guud!

-YB


----------



## kidsmoke

WOW.  Amazing customer service.  The guy at Weber didn't even ask me where I purchased it or for any proof of purchase.  I described it to him, he looked at a floor model, and said he'll send me out a new bottom kettle with new handles.    I'm just floored by their level of service. Thanks for the suggestion to call tonight.


----------



## Guest

You didn't wait long, did ya!!   :grin:  :grin:  Glad it's workin' out!


----------



## Captain Morgan

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> WOW.  Amazing customer service.  The guy at Weber didn't even ask me where I purchased it or for any proof of purchase.  I described it to him, he looked at a floor model, and said he'll send me out a new bottom kettle with new handles.    I'm just floored by their level of service. Thanks for the suggestion to call tonight.



Wow...Weber is great.  There may be better grills out there, but the availability of parts and accessories throughout the country, and that
kind of fantastic customer service is why I always reccomend Weber.

Those will last you for years, and you'll still  use em when you graduate
up to a big honking pit like a Gator.  Congrats!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> kidsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  Amazing customer service.  The guy at Weber didn't even ask me where I purchased it or for any proof of purchase.  I described it to him, he looked at a floor model, and said he'll send me out a new bottom kettle with new handles.    I'm just floored by their level of service. Thanks for the suggestion to call tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Weber is great.  *There may be better grills out there*, but the availability of parts and accessories throughout the country, and that
> kind of fantastic customer service is why I always reccomend Weber.
> 
> Those will last you for years, and you'll still  use em when you graduate
> up to a big honking pit like a Gator.  Congrats!!
Click to expand...


Cappy, which if any would you consider better?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Just a comment, no basis to it.  I don't know of any grills in the same price range and size that are comparable.  You can get cheaper.
You can spend more.  The Vikings and the Vermont Castings are rated higher than Weber's gassers.  I've never tried em, but they are out there.
No need to try em at this point.  I 99.9 percent certain they can't improve my product.


----------



## BigGQ

I think I'm in love with Bob's wife!!   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney

Glad Weber was there for you.  They seem to always be.


----------



## cleglue

Did you buy from Grillguys.net?  Who do they use for shipping? I was thinking about the Weber smoker.


----------



## kidsmoke

Yeah I bought from Grill Guys.  They used UPS for shipping.  I don't think UPS had anything to do with the damaged grill handle, both boxes are fine.


----------



## kidsmoke

Another question.  So I got a brisket and 2 pork butts sitting in my fridge.  Was planning on cooking yesterday but this stupid cold is kicking my butt.  Can I leave the meat in the fridge until this weekend or do I need to freeze them?


----------



## txpgapro

They say it's not good to refreeze thawed meats.  I stick my meats in the cold drawer in the frig and sometimes I will keep it there a month or so without any problems.  Of course this drawer is very cold.  Sometimes I even get a little frost on the meat.  You should be fine.


----------



## kidsmoke

TexLaw said:
			
		

> kidsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question.  So I got a brisket and 2 pork butts sitting in my fridge.  Was planning on cooking yesterday but this stupid cold is kicking my butt.  Can I leave the meat in the fridge until this weekend or do I need to freeze them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had it in there?  If it is still in the cryovac, then you should have no worries for a couple weeks after you put it in the fridge.  If it isn't in the cryovac, then you need to be careful.  If you have it in the coldest part of your fridge, then you probably will be okay until the weekend.  No matter what, you need to check it.
> 
> 
> TL
Click to expand...


How do I check it? Just looking for any discoloration?


----------



## kidsmoke

Man Weber is a great company.  Called them to get their shipping address so I could send back the broken bottom half of my One touch gold.  They told me to just set it out front and they'll send Fedex to pick it up Monday.  I've never dealt with a more friendly, customer service oriented business.


----------

